# Making soap with no palm or coconut oil



## mhawk85 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im interested in making a soap that doesn't include coconut oil and Palm oil. It will be Olive oil and lard. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Oct 1, 2014)

I make facial soap with olive oil, lard and a little bit of castor oil for bubbles. Recipe makes lovely white hard bar.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 1, 2014)

Try a ratio of 90% olive  & 10% castor. It makes a nice and mild soap.


----------



## mhawk85 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks. Im still getting used to the numbers on soap calc and it gave me a 0 on cleansing which bothered me since I know soap cleans.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 1, 2014)

See this post of mine: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=383997&postcount=17


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 2, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> See this post of mine: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=383997&postcount=17



DeeAnna,  what a great breakdown of soap values!!!!  I copied it into a word document for myself.

 Thank you so much.     :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## mhawk85 (Oct 2, 2014)

Omg. That is a great post. Really helped a ton. Thanks alot


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 2, 2014)

DeeAnna, that post is ingenious!


 IrishLass


----------

